# Boston Snow Company For Sale



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

Boston area plowing company for sale. We did just shy of $100k in revenue this past winter with roughly 60 contracts. Contracts are mostly for residential accounts. Great reviews on yelp, google places, etc. Website, phone, business name are being sold as a package. Three plow trucks (two Ford Rangers and one Jeep Wrangler) are also available. I'm selling because my graduate school obligations preclude me from growing the business further, and I'm ready to move on. PM me for more details.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

South of boston?


----------



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

H20-32;1261918 said:


> South of boston?


No, North.

Arlington, Somerville, Cambridge, Medford, Charlestown and Boston.


----------

